# Splinter Cell Chaos Theory Error report?



## St0rm (Apr 9, 2005)

When I try to run the game I get the microsoft error report thing..any help is appreciated.

x800xt catalyst 5.4
p4 540 3.4ghz
1gig ram DDR2
abit u-guru mainboard


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

Is this the only game you have problems with ? What kind of error is it ? Have you applied the latest patches for the game ?


----------



## St0rm (Apr 9, 2005)

Only game i've ever had this problem with.

i've applied the latest patch (1.01) to it.

what kind of error it is?
I dont know really

"SplinterCell3.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."

"Error Signature
AppName: splintercell3.exe AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: splintercell3.exe
ModVer: 0.0.0.0 Offset: 00382704


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Did you purchase the game or did you download it? If you downloaded it, its no surprise it doesn't work...

If you purchased it, you should be able to get some technical support from the manufacturer.


----------



## Ice4444 (Apr 19, 2005)

I had the exact same problem. I tried 20 different "quick fixes" off alot of forums and nothing worked. I formatted my hdd, reinstalled XP (exactly the same as it was previously) and it worked like a charm,,,,,,, without even using the latest patch.

Cheers !!


----------



## Wurn (Apr 21, 2005)

Ice4444 said:


> I had the exact same problem. I tried 20 different "quick fixes" off alot of forums and nothing worked. I formatted my hdd, reinstalled XP (exactly the same as it was previously) and it worked like a charm,,,,,,, without even using the latest patch.
> 
> Cheers !!


...

Hey ice, hoe gaan dit my bru! 

Yes if its not a legal copy game then sometimes you will get the error when trying to install or play the game. You can try installing windows but if its going to work we will have to see Like Ice said it worked for him.

I know i installed a game on my pc at home and it works fine and then i installed it at work and it gave me the same story you have. I think it is certain drivers that you accumulate that conflicts with certain games in the way they are written.

Let us know i am also interested in finding out...


----------



## -=u.s_J-24=- (Apr 23, 2005)

*help me plz*

i am having so much ploblems ok
i was working just fine but then i got a critical erorre
it says

Assertion failed: RegSetValueExX(hKey, *Key, 0, REG_SZ, (BYTE*)*Value, (Value.Len()+1)*sizeof(TCHAR)) == ERROR_SUCCESS [File:Window.cpp] [Line: 612]

History: RegSet <- InitEngine

i tried to restart but it keeps doing the some thing what in the hell do i do i am about to pick up the computer and slam it agnst the wall help be for i go sicko

PS. i can't spell for ****

also it keeps closeing after the level were you have to do the lock what do i do help b-i-t-c-h-s plez plz plz be for i die oooo and u should try american army it is a good game downlad it it is asoum   :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## charmer (Apr 15, 2005)

please write down the information about your specs....also tell me what graphic card you are using during this game.


----------



## ppzero (Apr 23, 2005)

*Problem Resolved*

It's bealive it or not all about skining windows visit this link:
http://www.eurogamer.net/forum_thread_post...9683&forum_id=1
I disabled windowblinds and it worked like charm


----------

